# The Pritzer Fac visited April 2014



## darbians (Sep 26, 2014)

An abandoned Uni in Belgium, best not to give too much history away on this. Such a cool location. Some parts full of decay and another part in great condition.

1.




[/url]

2.



[/url]

3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





Hope you enjoyed you can find the full set here​


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2014)

Really love the tones to these, the black and white really stand out aswel, good mix


----------



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2014)

Nothing short of totally stunning....


----------



## darbians (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, I sed the mono in the more decayed part as I thought it worked well.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 27, 2014)

Fantastic find, love the black and white..


----------



## King Al (Sep 27, 2014)

Cool pics darbians, this looks like a great splore. The mix of old world opulence with the decay is fascinating


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 27, 2014)

Amazing building and cracking images.


----------



## brickworx (Sep 27, 2014)

Lovely place that, thanks.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 29, 2014)

Stunning place & really nice pictures. Thanks for sharing, jealous? Damn right I am ....

Dugie


----------

